# Anyone interested in Berry Bags?



## fredbschneider

According the the research I've done online there is no longer anywhere that produces berry bags (poop catchers) for sale. One company went out of business for it a long time ago and then (apparently) tried to sue anyone who started selling them. That was a few years ago and there are no new sellers.

I've come up with a great design that I think is different enough from the original design that I could market it without a worry. Is anyone on here interested is owning one?

What makes mine unique is that instead of a harness, there is a base that is attached to the goat's rear with livestock tag cement. The base has velcro to attach a removable bag that fits in such a way to catch the berries. All you have to do to dump it is pull the bag off, and afterwards reattach using the velcro. The tag cement means that the base of the system will stay attached to the goat for a couple weeks (until the hair grows out) or can be removed using turpentine and a comb to dissolve the adhesive. 

I use this system on my Nigerian Dwarf goat, Rosie, for long car rides and walks on city streets. It might also be useful in Parades that require sanitation for livestock, or for visits to shows or schools, or for keeping kids in the house. It stays on whether the animal is standing or lying down or playing. Rosie has never tried to remove it and doesn't notice it there, but I imagine that some goats may try to pull it with their teeth. 

I just love that now I don't have to struggle to put a diaper on every time I bring her in the car!

If I get interest in this I'd be glad to make some for people on here. I will have pictures of it once I make and test the new one I'm working on.


----------



## Catahoula

Sounds interesting.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Sounds cool, I'd like to see pics of it on the goat


----------



## ThreeHavens

This would be good for therapy goats who go indoors.


----------



## fredbschneider

Here's a pic of Rosie wearing the prototype which was held on by suspenders. The suspenders were super cute, but they were a heck of a time putting on! I've since streamlined the design. Next time I take Rosie on a trip I'll post a pic of the new one. I don't really want to put it on until then though because then I'd be leaving part of it on her for no reason since there's tag glue involved...


----------



## nancy d

What about pee? Does it catch & contain that too?


----------



## fredbschneider

I didn't need it to do that because Rosie's completely potty trained for pee. (Which was surprisingly easy and she basically taught herself!) When we go on the grass and I say "Go Potty" she pees on command just like the dogs do. 

The only thing is that if she pees while the bag is on, it drips onto the back of the bag. That's why with my next bag I'm going to make the back so that it will repel liquid and just drip dry quickly. I'm also thinking of making removable lining bags that could possibly be disposable for city-dweller scenarios. Just pop a doggie bag in there and throw it out when it's full.


----------



## fredbschneider

. 
I'm going to take better pics of the bag when not attached but I took these pics today at the dog park in Long Island NY. The frame is attached with livestock tag glue and the bag is Velcro secured. The inside is vinyl and easy to dump and clean.


----------



## bethanking

*Berry Bag*

Hello

I would be very interested in learning more about your berry bags I have a tiny Nigerian Pygmy 2 months old


----------



## goathiker

This thread is 3 years old... I wouldn't advise gluing anything to your goat's butt.


----------



## rolling hills ed farm

I have one for my minidonkey that is absolutely amazing- we use it for taking him places. Its a surcingle and harness that clips on the bag. I was hoping someone had something similar for goats.


----------



## Blondwithbrains

Did anyone come up with a berry bag??? I’ve looked everywhere 

Linda in Texas


----------



## Tanya

Berry bags are awesome. Any production?


----------



## Goats Rock

Wow, what will they think of next?


----------



## Blondwithbrains

I can’t see the berry bags in the pic!!


----------



## goathiker

Lol, and now this thread is 7 years old. Nobody has made berry bags in years. 
The old Strap on ones that actually worked haven't been made since the owner of Owahee packgoats died. He refused to pass on the patents for anything.


----------



## Utah Goat Guy

fredbschneider said:


> According the the research I've done online there is no longer anywhere that produces berry bags (poop catchers) for sale. One company went out of business for it a long time ago and then (apparently) tried to sue anyone who started selling them. That was a few years ago and there are no new sellers.
> 
> I've come up with a great design that I think is different enough from the original design that I could market it without a worry. Is anyone on here interested is owning one?
> 
> What makes mine unique is that instead of a harness, there is a base that is attached to the goat's rear with livestock tag cement. The base has velcro to attach a removable bag that fits in such a way to catch the berries. All you have to do to dump it is pull the bag off, and afterwards reattach using the velcro. The tag cement means that the base of the system will stay attached to the goat for a couple weeks (until the hair grows out) or can be removed using turpentine and a comb to dissolve the adhesive.
> 
> I use this system on my Nigerian Dwarf goat, Rosie, for long car rides and walks on city streets. It might also be useful in Parades that require sanitation for livestock, or for visits to shows or schools, or for keeping kids in the house. It stays on whether the animal is standing or lying down or playing. Rosie has never tried to remove it and doesn't notice it there, but I imagine that some goats may try to pull it with their teeth.
> 
> I just love that now I don't have to struggle to put a diaper on every time I bring her in the car!
> 
> If I get interest in this I'd be glad to make some for people on here. I will have pictures of it once I make and test the new one I'm working on.



Did you ever do anything with this? I'd love to buy some from you


----------

